# How to bypass firewall



## abhishek.r89 (Jan 27, 2012)

Give me the solution about how to bypass a MaAfee firewall implemented on network to open restricted sites.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Your question is very vague.

I guess the easiest way is to turn off the firewall, which is not recommend.

Sites are restricted for a reason, if this is a work PC, contact your network
administrator.

BG


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the forum rules: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


> You may not ask for assistance to circumvent restrictions or security on any computer system or network.
> 
> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Totally agree. Having said that this Thread is now Closed.


----------

